# Where to find bifold doors for odd sizes



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I Am looking for a set of bifold doors for a pantry but not having much luck. The opening is 40.5" wide. I was hoping to find 2 -20" bifolds but cant find them. HD can special order a set but will be 3-4 weeks and cost 170.00. Do I have any other option?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if you can find a solid 42" door you can take hte hinges off it and rip 3/16" off all four edges then reasseble it. 

another thing you can do is go with the 40" and install a half jamb with 3/4" stock that the door tucks behind which will hide the space


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Or remove 2x4 jack studs and replace with 1x 4 jack studs


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if its a bearing wall you CANNOT DO THAT there wont be sufficient strength in the wall and you run a major possibility of the door binding up


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm not going to make any structural changes so I decided just to buy a special order bifold door set from Lowe's. It will fit the space exactly, it did cost about 140 bucks A little more than I want to spend but I have other projects to do. It will make the wife happy anyway and that's what it's all about.


----------

